# Hunger Games Vs. Battle Royale



## Htedomsa (Mar 30, 2012)

*Hunger Games Vs. Battle Royale*

Books nvm the BR manga or movie (which are good anyway)

I say Battle Royale (something about being dealt a machine gun or a fork as a weapon just says something about life doesn't it :grin:

Ok lets start this:


----------



## Aldino (Apr 10, 2012)

Battle Royal is better in almost every way, however the hunger games had its own traits.


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 10, 2012)

I haven't read the books, but the Movie absolutely sucked hard. They could have done a lot better. The composer copied off of the Halo soundtrack so much I thought it was the Halo movie. And as well as copying off of Fallout if I remember correctly it copied off of Fallout as well with the districts and the beginning scenes. I haven't even seen Battle Royal yet.


----------



## Ames (Apr 11, 2012)

Hunger Games was an extremely meh movie.  The whole thing fell flat like a limp dick.

But Japanese cinema never ceases to entertain.


----------



## Lyxen (Apr 24, 2012)

I enjoyed the Hunger Games though my mind was psyched out. I thought it was an interesting flick about human nature and natural selection and destiny. It also showed how love can overcome any evil no matter what. At least that's what the movie showed me. I just didn't understand how that kid camouflaged his entire body in rocks the whole game I thought that was hilariously funny I almost pissed myself. That dudes face with rocks on it HAHAHAHAHAHAH. I am interested in this other film/book you speak of Battle Royale. Is this an 80s flick?


----------

